# Regulatory Compliance Category > General Regulatory Compliance Forum >  Outsourcing to Accountant

## Phindile@4729

I'm a Tax Preparer based in rural Sterkspruit. I sometimes get mandates that are beyond my competency. I'd like to outsource to an Accountant in respect of returns and Audited Financial Statements

----------

